# Load up on .40 cal



## Shin71 (Sep 16, 2010)

At what point does it seem to be too much ammo.  The line you cross when you go from I like to shoot to I am preparing for the zombie apocalypse?  I keep about 200 rounds now not including the "defensive" rounds in the gun and spare mags.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 16, 2010)

You don't really want to load up on bullets for the zombie apocalypse.  To destroy a zombie, you've got to destroy the brain.  Taking the head off is the best way to do it, tho you've still got to destroy the brain or the head can keep biting at you.  But at least you've removed it from the body and that keeps it contained.  The headless body collapses and is no longer a threat to you.

When the zombie hoards are closing in on you and you are firing at them, you've got to get a perfect shot at the brain or it's no good.  Body shots don't count.  Face shots that don't enter the brain are no good.  Under the stress of attack, I don't think you can count on that kind of accuracy.

Keep this in mind: blades don't need reloading.  

When the zombies arrive, it's all about blade work.   Taking off the heads is number one priority.  And body shots with a blade are more likely than bullets to have an effect.  If you lop off a limb, that will hinder the zombie, whereas a bullet buried in the heart has no effect.

Swords and axes are the way to go.  That's where your resources ought to be channelled.

I'm just sayin, ya know, it's not like I sit around thinking about this stuff...


----------



## Carol (Sep 16, 2010)

.40 cal????   Why anyone would go after zombies with anything less than a shotgun is beyond me.  :idunno:


----------



## bribrius (Sep 16, 2010)

i keep quite a few rounds. I am not sure you can have too much ammo.  Keep it dry, cool. It isn't like it will go bad. Most of it will last longer than you are alive.  The only time you can have too much ammo is if you move. Because then you have to move it. And it sucks.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 17, 2010)

I actually keep well over 1000+ rounds of .40 ammo in my house, although most of that is due to my habit of making my own reloads.  

If we count only the premium hollowpoints for that caliber, then the number is closer to about 250 rounds.


----------



## K831 (Sep 17, 2010)

Shin71 said:


> At what point does it seem to be too much ammo.  The line you cross when you go from I like to shoot to I am preparing for the zombie apocalypse?  I keep about 200 rounds now not including the "defensive" rounds in the gun and spare mags.



Well, I don't see a problem with preparing for the Zombie apocalypse, so no.

Besides that, I can shoot up 200 rounds in one day, by the time I am done running the various drills I do for practice. 

Also, for those of us who go to defensive/combat handgun/carbine courses, keeping only 200 rounds would mean having to go buy ammo before most every class.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 18, 2010)

K831 said:


> Well, I don't see a problem with preparing for the Zombie apocalypse, so no.
> 
> Besides that, I can shoot up 200 rounds in one day, by the time I am done running the various drills I do for practice.
> 
> Also, for those of us who go to defensive/combat handgun/carbine courses, keeping only 200 rounds would mean having to go buy ammo before most every class.



Yeah...200 rounds is one shooting session, not a stockpile


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> You don't really want to load up on bullets for the zombie apocalypse.  To destroy a zombie, you've got to destroy the brain.  Taking the head off is the best way to do it, tho you've still got to destroy the brain or the head can keep biting at you.  But at least you've removed it from the body and that keeps it contained.  The headless body collapses and is no longer a threat to you.
> 
> When the zombie hoards are closing in on you and you are firing at them, you've got to get a perfect shot at the brain or it's no good.  Body shots don't count.  Face shots that don't enter the brain are no good.  Under the stress of attack, I don't think you can count on that kind of accuracy.
> 
> ...




You don't want to do that.  The Blood and saliva carry the infection.  Swords, Axes, etc are messy and if you are that close you run the risk of getting blood on you... and durring an outbreak of zombies you are likely to get scratched and cut and scraped etc... then you yourself, unless already Immune, are one of the living dead, my friend.

I say keep as much ammo on hand as you are likely to use in 2 or 3 heavy sessions at the range.  Or stockpile when it's on sale.  Whatever floats your boat.

Too Much Ammo?  That's when the floor collapses under its weight, or you need to start storing clothing outside the closet because it wont fit for all the ammo.


----------



## l_uk3y (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Zombie Apocalypse.  I vote for something Big and Belt Fed, whilst still keeping a Long blade by my side. (easier said then obtained of course).

Luke


----------



## lklawson (Sep 20, 2010)

Shin71 said:


> At what point does it seem to be too much ammo.


Just a few rounds after when your wife looks at you and says, "What?  Are you Prepping for TEOTWAWKI?"

It seems to be a different number for every family.  If your wife is into shooting your number may be higher than if your wife doesn't like "that violent thing and-why-do-you-have-that-murder-tool-again?"

When the results of the last Presidential election came in, my wife sent me to the first gunshow available to buy more ammo.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 20, 2010)

lklawson said:


> Just a few rounds after when your wife looks at you and says, "What?  Are you Prepping for TEOTWAWKI?"
> 
> It seems to be a different number for every family.  If your wife is into shooting your number may be higher than if your wife doesn't like "that violent thing and-why-do-you-have-that-murder-tool-again?"
> 
> ...



IIRC, the shortages were all caused by people like you, loading up for the expected shortage... causing a shortage


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd get some blade practice in now. Last thing you need is to get blisters on Day 1 of the Zombie Apocalypse and have a weakened grip due to the pain.

Better off to have those calluses in place and ready to go.


Oh: and .40 cal may not be the best option for dealing with zombies, but it may come in handy defending the home against live, crazed looters who are caught unprepared and decide to attempt deprive you of your home stores.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 20, 2010)

I wil not say how much I have. 

I will say that 400 to 500 rounds at a range for the day with different drills and trying of techniques is something I have done before.

PS: I think having multiple long blades (* swords of various types *) is important for the zombie attacks. This way you can hand them out to those who always seem to show up and NEED your help to survive.  

PSS They make good shields or at least they did in the dry runs I ran.


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> PSS They make good shields or at least they did in the dry runs I ran.



Hmmm not sure that is a good idea.

Today's Meat Shields are Tomorrow's Zombie Wave ...

I guess you could simply decapitate or burn all the .. um... expired meat shields in a timely manner ...


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 20, 2010)

zDom said:


> Hmmm not sure that is a good idea.
> 
> Today's Meat Shields are Tomorrow's Zombie Wave ...
> 
> I guess you could simply decapitate or burn all the .. um... expired meat shields in a timely manner ...


 
sometimes ya gotta survive the RIGHT NOW in order to be around to decide how to handle the outcome later...


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 20, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> You don't want to do that. The Blood and saliva carry the infection. Swords, Axes, etc are messy and if you are that close you run the risk of getting blood on you... and durring an outbreak of zombies you are likely to get scratched and cut and scraped etc... then you yourself, unless already Immune, are one of the living dead, my friend.


 
nobody said there was anything perfect about this scenario...


----------



## lklawson (Sep 21, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> IIRC, the shortages were all caused by people like you, loading up for the expected shortage... causing a shortage


I bought a mere 300 rounds (6 boxes of 50) of 9x18 Makarov, 200 rounds of 9mm Para reloads, and 100 rounds of .45 Long Colt reloads.

The Mak stuff was new import and shoots nice.  The .45LC I've been happy with though it seems a bit dirty.  The Para was underpowered and I was unhappy with it.  My own fault for taking a chance on Gunshow Reloads.

Altogether it was a lot less than the 1200 rounds of 7.62x25 surplus I bought 3 months ago or the 1200 rounds of the same I just bought yesterday.  

I miss the surplus Makarov ammo.  Boyhowdie was that inexpensive.

I may have to find someone to mentor me through reloading.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## searcher (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow!!!     You all go light onkeeping ammo around and on the shooting sessions, don't you?       I keep a minimum of 3000 of each: 9mm, .45acp, and .223 on hand.     I only have 200 or so rounds of shotgun on hand right now, but I am planning on fixing that here soon.       I pop off 700-800 rounds per session on a fairly regular basis.       I have not started reloading yet, but have 2 family members that have been reloading for quite some time.      This helps a bunch.

Zombies?     The only way to go is a shotgun and a military spade.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 21, 2010)

zDom said:


> Hmmm not sure that is a good idea.
> 
> Today's Meat Shields are Tomorrow's Zombie Wave ...
> 
> I guess you could simply decapitate or burn all the .. um... expired meat shields in a timely manner ...


 

Yes it was a very good motivational tool for the rest when they found out they would to be decapitated if they were bitten or infected.  

Glad you got the point of my comment.


----------

